# screened bottom on TBH



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

There is really no general consensus about this  

I am using all closed bottoms on my TBHs.


----------



## sebee (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I guess, being new to TBH, what are the positives and negatives to each?


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i have no experience with top bar hives but if they anchor the comb from the top bar to that screen it could be kind of a mess? just a thought.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

I started my first hive this year, a top bar hive from www.customwoodkits.com. No screened bottom. Healthy beautiful hive.
Have you looked at Michael Bushes website?


----------



## SoMDBeekeeper (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not an expert either but I would vote for using screen for two reasons:

1.) Varroa Destructor (mites)
2.) Hive Ventilation (don't underestimate it's importance)

Check out the screen bottom pictures in this TBH how-to:
http://www.lulu.com/items/volume_54/815000/815182/1/print/How_to_build_a_top_bar_hive.pdf 
I'm not sure why he is using a convex curve with the screen up into the hive. I may email him and ask. I'm curious about that.

And if you're worried about the hive being too cold over the winter because of the screen (like I was) consider this counterintuitive fact; A hive will consume more honey stores when the weather is warmer than they will in the cold! Yeah, I know, that one surprised me too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm#SBB

I put some on some of them and didn't on others. Other than needing to close it to control ventilation (too much is not a good thing) I don't think it matters. I don't think the impact on Varroa is noticable.


----------



## sebee (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. And Michael Bush, thanks for the great website, as a newbie I find it an extremely valuable resource. I guess since there is no right or wrong on this one, it just gives me the opportunity to build a second TBH and try one with a screen and one without.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 9 Horizontal Top Bar Hives and I don't use screened bottoms on any of them. They are going strong.

Matt


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I put a screened bottom on my TBH, but then I also hinged a solid bottom underneath it, so that I can open or close off the bottom as needed.


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Orion86 said:


> I'm not sure why he is using a convex curve with the screen up into the hive. I may email him and ask. I'm curious about that.


This question was answered by Gareth on the Natural Beekeeping Network:



> When I build according to Phil's plans, the bottom of the sides slopes upwards and inwards because of the the angles involved. Fixing plastic mesh to this automatically tends to create an upward curve, just as in the photo on the plans.


I miter the edges of my side boards parallel to the ground in order to add a hinged bottom board and do not get this curving of the mesh.


----------

